# Google Chrome/Shockwave Flash crash.  Geeks help me!



## janfromflorida (May 30, 2013)

I'm about ready to pitch my laptop across the room.  I've searched and researched this problem and haven't found a fix.  Chrome says there are no conflicts.  I've got tons of add-ons, but it says none are the problem.  What to do now?


----------



## That Guy (May 30, 2013)

Hmmm . . . I, personally, am all for the pitch-across-the-room method.  But, I'm sure somebody here will save the day.  Good luck!


----------



## That Guy (May 30, 2013)

Just for "fun", I Googled "Google Chrome/Shockwave Flash crash" and found a lot of info that you have probably already tried.  So . . . .


----------



## janfromflorida (May 30, 2013)

*Moving along*




Yeah, I saw them all, too.  Tried some stuff and my brain froze up.  I'll try again tomorrow.  Perhaps I'm on the wrong site to find geeks.  If I'm not back online tomorrow I may have taken matter (an ax) into my own hands!








That Guy said:


> Hmmm . . . I, personally, am all for the pitch-across-the-room method.  But, I'm sure somebody here will save the day.  Good luck!


----------



## Michael. (May 30, 2013)

If you have not done so already remove all traces of Google Chrome from your system and try reinstalling a fresh version.

That might fix it?


----------



## Anne (May 30, 2013)

Jan, if Michaels suggestion doesn't work, is there a kid around who could look at it for you???     J/K, but it seems like they know more than we do about these dang things. 

Here's a forum that might be of help:   http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/


----------



## janfromflorida (May 30, 2013)

If I remove all traces of Google Chrome won't I lose my bookmarks and remembered passwords?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 30, 2013)

I am not a geek, by any stretch of the imagination, but I tried google chrome, and my computer slowed way down, and everything looked different than without it, so I removed it, and just kept my regular google and windows Explorer that I had before, and I did not lose anything when I removed it, just got rid of the chrome.
Before you go looking for the axe, I would check Craigslist for a computer guy that can come and fix it for you, if you don't have someone that you know to work on it.
My daughter is my "Guru-ette"  and she can usually figure out what to do, and walk me through it while we are on the phone ( with me usually cringing , and being positive that the whole computer is going to just die on the operating table ), and then it will be fine again. So, if you have someone that you know, maybe just a call will be all it takes to get it right again.


----------



## That Guy (May 30, 2013)




----------



## janfromflorida (May 30, 2013)

*My face is red*

Well, I really hate to admit it, but I am the local geek!  A few years ago I was actually the Director of Education in a local computer club.  I've gotten rusty, especially since dealing with the grief of my husband's passing.  But I am working on solving this browser problem.  So far I have reinstalled Internet Explorer (which I hate intensely) and am going to go download Firefox now.  I just really love Google Chrome and do intend to get it fixed by & by.  But I do thank all of you for your suggestions.  If I find out anything really helpful I will pop back in and post about it. Have a good evening.  Jan





That Guy said:


>


----------



## SifuPhil (May 30, 2013)

Jan, you mentioned you have a ton of plug-ins - that's often the reason for a crash, because they don't "play nice" with the new version of Flash.

What you might have to try is to disable all those plug-ins EXCEPT Flash and see if that works. If so, then re-enable your plug-ins one by one until you crash again - that's the offending plug-in.

Another possibility is that you got your Flash from a bad source - did you get it directly from the Adobe site? 

I'm a FireFox guy, not Chrome - I've only played with it briefly so I'm not up on any quirks it may have, but it's also possible that the latest version of Flash doesn't play well with your Chrome, either. Flash is a complicated, touchy beastie - under the best of conditions it hiccups.


----------



## janfromflorida (May 31, 2013)

Thanx.  Before I read this I disabled all my add-ins and I think it solved the problem.  I did want to install Firefox again, but I have Windows 8 on here (my laptop) and the versions I found of Firefox for it seemed to be beta.  Thought I'd wait.  I'm sooo glad I don't have to use IE anymore and very happy with Chrome, at the moment.  I will keep this info in case Chrome & Flash get nasty with each other again.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 31, 2013)

I'm glad you figured out a cure. I know how frustrating it can be chasing down problems like that.

I agree that Chrome is far better than IE - in fact, pretty much _any_ browser is better than IE.


----------



## That Guy (May 31, 2013)

Some day, I swear, computers will be like toasters.  Just another appliance.  Plug it in. Turn it on.  Easy.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 31, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Some day, I swear, computers will be like toasters.  Just another appliance.  Plug it in. Turn it on.  Easy.



Yeah, they haven't met their promise of Jetson's-like simplicity yet, have they?

I've ranted about that before - how computers are supposed to be our saviors, but too often turn into our torturers. The divide between the two cultures - the geeks and the know-nothings - has certainly grown smaller over the years, but it's still a pretty wide gap.

I've seen things advertised for beginners that would challenge a computer engineer, and I've never understood why the person that created them would take that kind of approach - I guess they've just lost touch with the Little People. 

Look at cell phones - ostensibly devices with which to make a phone call, but now they come with a set of instructions - no, not instructions, a _technical manual_ - that would give anyone a headache. My roomie got a free cell phone from a senior citizen program but didn't get the instruction book. I looked it up online and found it ...

... all 66 double-printed pages of it.


----------



## janfromflorida (Jun 1, 2013)

At least we have progressed from the 1010101 stage!  My first husband went with IBM way back in 1956.  The computer filled a whole room and operated on those punch cards!  Back then Dick Tracy's wrist radio was the thing of amazed imagination.  When you look at the progress of the past half century can you even imagine what things will be like fifty years from now?  Simplicity is a-com', just be patient!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 1, 2013)

janfromflorida said:


> At least we have progressed from the 1010101 stage!  My first husband went with IBM way back in 1956.  The computer filled a whole room and operated on those punch cards!  Back then Dick Tracy's wrist radio was the thing of amazed imagination.  When you look at the progress of the past half century can you even imagine what things will be like fifty years from now?  Simplicity is a-com', just be patient!



Being a relative youngster I only hark back to the days of learning BASIC, FORTRAN and COBOL, and being thrilled when I first used a computer at work - a green-screen IBM terminal - which I promptly learned to hack within a few weeks to publish my "underground" corporate newsletter.

... it had more readers than the official version.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 1, 2013)

We're still binary 1010101 with octal and hexadecimal and whatever else we use to carry around huge digital numbers.  When I was studying electronics, had to take some programming courses in BASIC, FORTRAN and COBOL but never got off on it.  Somehow, computers just never excited me.  Perhaps, that was when I started to de-evolve (Are we not men?).


----------

